
Fairphone - colinprince
https://www.fairphone.com/en/
======
Silhouette
I love the idea of this phone, but it's hard to take it seriously when it
ships with an Android OS that is three years and three versions old. The idea
of ethical, maintainable hardware is laudable, and the hardware specs look OK
given a price that is far below current high-end models from the likes of
Apple and Samsung. But I think a product like this needs an OS that has up-to-
date security features and preferably much better privacy options than Google-
ised versions of Android.

Edit: Looks like the price today is around the €500 mark, which does mean
you're paying quite a premium for the flexibility with those hardware specs.

~~~
scawf
If you're looking for up to date software with security and privacy in mind
you should take a look at librem from purism :
[https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/](https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/)

~~~
Silhouette
Yes, I have high hopes for that one as well, but sadly it's not available here
yet.

